# Rose Hip Flower Wine(updated, wont change version)



## arcticsid (Dec 1, 2011)

Bring 1 gallon of water to a boil, remove from heat and pour into ferment bucket. Add 4 gallons of loose, fresh petals. I usually freeze and vacuum pack the petals and they work fine. But the amount I use is based on them fresh, and "loose"

To this I add approximately 2 quarts of berries. I prefer wild raspberriies, but any berry willl do. If you can't or don't want to add these, don't, it will be fine, but this is the way for me! LOL

Seep 1 hr. crush with a potato masher.

Add the cushed petals and berries into a ferment bag. Give it a good squueze and toss back into the ferment bucket with the remaining water-must.

Add (11) cans of Old Orchard Brand, frozen Apple Raspberry juice. (132 oz. total). You could certainly use a different concentrate to your taste, but make sure it it 100% juice.

Bring 1 gallon, plus 24 oz. of water to a boil. Remove from heat. Slowly stir in 6# sugar until it is clear and add this to the ferment bucket.

Allow to cool.

This should bring you to a starting SG of about 1.120, or so.

Add a scant 1/4 teaspoon of K-meta to kill any wild yeast presnt, allow to sit for 12 hours, or so.

Add 2 1/4 teaspoon Pectin Enzyme (Brewcraft brand).

Cover and allow to set for 12 hrs.

Add: 1 teaspoon Tannin (Brewcraft brand)
1/2 teaspoon nutrient (Wyeast Beer Nutrient), its what the lhbs had.
1 1/2 teaspoon Yeast energizer (Brewcraft brand)

I use Red Star Cotes de Blanc yeast.


(NOTE: If use use any other brand of "chemicals", follow the manufactures directions for a 3 1/2 gallon batch)

(NOTE: I am a strong believer in using a yeast starter, but have found this wine will start by just sprinkling on top of the must)

Works for me, very nice, but it needs to settle out.


----------

